# ECMN doles georgia



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

red mimb shirt also:rockn:




 





 





 
you guys give me some ratings or comments


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nice vids i bet doles was awesome


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

:sly:


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

it was a real good time the extra areas they had open was nice


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

looks fun how was the turn out .


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

uh oh you came close in that last pic i bet when it dropped off you were like


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:rockn: That was nice man Looks like a lot of fun


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

a lot of folks came out best ride for me by far


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nice vids! looks like great place to ride!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: :bigok:


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

awesome!!! You almost got yourself in the dunk tank in that one pic.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice pics...I wished my Brute would have been ready.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

It SUCKED for me 30 minutes after I got there I done the same thing & lost my phone. Then the 4wd quit working then it started running like crap. They had some good places there it just wasn't my day


----------



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

i broke my timing chain on mine the second day just putting across a field!!!!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

quik660 said:


> i broke my timing chain on mine the second day just putting across a field!!!!



Get her to BFR he will take care of ya


----------

